# Looking for the best flat bar bike



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

I have a Cannondale flat bar bike and looking to get a new bike. I am a casual rider - 50 miles on the weekends.

Trying to get the best components on a super frame 

any suggestions would be great


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know if it is better than what you have, but Pinarello make a bike called the Treviso, (not to be confused with the old Treviso). 

http://www.pinarello.com/ita/treviso_red.php

Scott also make a this
http://scottusa.com/us_en/product/1670/11900/speedster_s30_fb

Kona made the Ph.D. but I test drove that and didn't like it at all. But you can find it here
http://www.konaworld.com/09_phd_c.cfm

So that is all I know off the top of my head.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

buy any road bike and have the shop swap out the bar and brifters


----------



## ntpetrie (Jul 13, 2007)

Check out this full carbon beauty from Marin! 

http://www.marinbikes.com/2009/ca/bikes/specs_highway_one.php


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

Go with the SCOTT!!!


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Lakemichchip said:


> Go with the SCOTT!!!


I had this Scott Speedster flat bar that I just sold. I had upgraded the crank and rear derailleur to Ultegra and put Ergon grips on it. Very nice, quick bike. 
Sold it for $330 and the guy couldn't be happier. It just was collecting dust as I ride my road bikes exclusively. Only buy a flat bar if you don't intend to ride more seriously. People assume the upright position is more comfortable, but in reality the dropbars offer more hand and position options.


----------



## ntpetrie (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's another option made by Felt:

http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalog-international/speed/speed/09-speed-15-int.aspx


----------



## ntpetrie (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's a picture of the Felt:


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Lazyrider said:


> I had this Scott Speedster flat bar that I just sold. I had upgraded the crank and rear derailleur to Ultegra and put Ergon grips on it. Very nice, quick bike.
> Sold it for $330 and the guy couldn't be happier. It just was collecting dust as I ride my road bikes exclusively. Only buy a flat bar if you don't intend to ride more seriously. People assume the upright position is more comfortable, but in reality the dropbars offer more hand and position options.


+1. FB bikes are cool for moderate distances, but when you want to put in some long rides and/or have to ride against some severe wind, their limitations become pretty apparent.

Drop bars may not be the cool new thing, but damn, they just _work_.
.


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

*flat bar bike*

thanks for everyone input. I was able to test drive a Cervelo RS - it was ok - very used to the flat bar cannondale 

I am replacing the OEM Tektro brakes and levers with these

BR-R650 Dual-Pivot Brake (Long-Reach) and 

Shimano BL-R770 Flat Bar Brake Lever Set 

this would go with the flat bar shifter

in addition i just ordered the new Ergon GC3

http://www.ergon-bike.com/us/grips/gc3.html


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

*flat bar*

so my plan is to use the updated Cannondale with the upgrades,,

If i am still looking for a new bike in Aug - i may consider adding a flat bar to a road bike (thanks to one of the forum members) for that idea

i am going to consider the Serotta Fierte at that point

thanks for the input


----------

